# Animal ads on gumtree



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Has anyone else has issues with advertising animals on gumtree?

The reason I ask is this.


> Your Question:
> ----------------------
> Why did my ad get put on hold/did not comply? 
> 
> ----------------------
> Comments:
> ----------------------
> I cannot find anything to edit that infringes the rules. Can you be more specific? The only thing I can think of is that I mentioned he is a good breeder (Something a potential buyer might want to know) and that I can arrange for delivery by a licenced animal courier (the only legal way to deliver an animal) if needed.

> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your email regarding your removed ad - ref 88223566.
> 
> The Pets section is to enable people to re-home much loved pets. In this spirit we don’t accept ads from people involved in the commercial breeding or trading of animals. 
> Gumtree is dedicated to doing everything we can to ensure the welfare of all the pets advertised on our site and have been working closely with the RSPCA to make sure we adhere to all of their guidelines. 
> 
> At our discretion, we define a commercial breeder or pet trader to be anyone who has more than 1 or 2 different litters/ animals available for re-homing per year. In addition we do not accept ads for people offering or looking for animals for stud, or for breeding.
> 
> As we have found that you have posted more than 2 litters of snakes / spiders on the site within the last 12 months, you will no longer be able to post in our pets section however I hope you can find a use for the rest of the site.
> 
> I hope you understand our reasons for this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rhiannon
> Gumtree.com
> 
> Your comment:
> 

Dear Rhiannon

With all due respect that is ludicrous application of rules. I am a hobby keeper that has a collection of more than 50 snakes of various species. These are kept in my bedroom. I am not a commercial breeder and in fact have never made a penny when you consider the thousands of pounds I have spent on building up, heating, feeding and housing my collection over the years. Anything I make back goes towards buying food for them or paying electrical bills. I understand your concerns but in this case they are unfounded, especially when you consider that your information is wrong and that I have actually only listed a single CLUTCH of snakes as well as 1 adult gecko and 2 adult snakes I am trying to sell, one of which I merely mentioned is a good breeder in case the buyer was interested in that info. I am not advertising him as a stud or male breeder.

The reason I am selling so many so suddenly is that as well as recently being made redundant I have broken up with my girlfriend and am having to move house so am having to reduce my collection as well as claw back as much cash as I can.

I hope you understand this and perhaps it will go some way towards improving Gumtrees undertsanding of what defines a hobbyist and a commercial venture.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

been a few threads recently where people's ads have been removed. I sold a frog via gumtree recently without issue though.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Well apparently my explanation was enough as I got another email response saying my ad has been reinstated now :2thumb:


----------



## llamedos (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations fishboy for even getting a reply.I posted my 6 cornsnakes and full set-ups for sale, add went live no problems. Two days later received e-mail saying my ad had been removed of course I e-mailed them telling them that they are my pets I don't even know the sex of most of them and am selling as I need the space (another grandchild on the way). My ad was reinstated. I edited the sizes from 41/2 ft to 4.5ft etc as I actually got asked if the CORNSNAKE was 41 -42 feet long :bash: and promptly had my ad removed again. THREE e-mails later and still nothing more than the original e-mail saying I broke the posting rules :devil: so again CONGRATULATIONS on getting a reply:2thumb:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

They have now removes all of my ads stating that they all infringe the rules. I don't see how..........but I give up. I can't be bothered fighting with them. Idiots.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

fishboy said:


> They have now removes all of my ads stating that they all infringe the rules. I don't see how..........but I give up. I can't be bothered fighting with them. Idiots.


Oh crap, should have read this before liking your other post. They're retarded, end of. Where else do you have them advertised?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I had this when selling baby leos (2 of them) They never got back to me!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I advertised my tarantulas, 6 of them, with full setups. It was removed on the basis that ads aren't allowed from breeders. I informed them I was not a breeder, but a private collector who has to downsize. They eventually reinstated my ad. I then had an email saying it had been removed again, as ads for 'adult products or weapons are not allowed'. Wtf? What is a spider, adult or a weapon? I emailed them again, three weeks ago, and not heard from them. Makes me laugh how they say no breeders, there are hundreds of breeders on there, yet I can't sell a spider. Great.

Hello

Thank you for posting on Gumtree. Unfortunately we have had to remove your ad "Tarantulas for sale " posted in the category "Manchester other pets for sale".

We believe that this ad does not meet our posting rules.

Our rules include:
- no items offered that we can't accept on Gumtree including adult items, alcohol, medicines and weapons
- no offensive language or adult images in ads 


To see our posting rules in full please go to http://gumtree.force.com/Help/knowledgeProduct?c=Posting_rules

Thank you for your understanding
The Gumtree team


Hello,

Thanks for your email regarding your ad.

I have looked into the reason why your ad is not showing and found that it was placed on hold. We have automated tools to flag some ads for us to look at. This is in place so that we can try our best to keep our users safe and provide a good experience.

I am happy to let you know that your ad meets all of our policies so I have posted it onto the site for you straight to the top of the listings.

You can see your ad here: http://www.gumtree.com/p/pets/tarantulas-for-sale/87679030

Generally ads can take up to 6 hours to be processed onto the site and we always aim to have your advert live as soon as possible as long as it complies with our posting rules. Due to unprecedented volumes, we expect that over the next few days it may take our systems slightly longer than usual to process your advert. Gumtree is dedicated to doing what we can to ensure the welfare of pets being advertised on the site and we appreciate your patience and understanding while we work on this.

If you need anything else, feel free to contact me.

Good luck with your ad!

Thanks,

Natalie
Gumtree.com


Hi,

Thanks for your email.

Apologies for the inconvenience this may have caused. This shouldn't happen again. 

Your ad is now live. 



Thanks,
Mathew
Gumtree.com


_Which rule exactly don't I meet? They are pets, which I don't wish to keep anymore, I also have snakes and my living room isn't big enough for all the tanks? 

Sent from my BlackBerry® wireless device
_ 
-----Original Message-----
From: "[email protected]" <gumtree.com [email protected]>
Date: Sun, 11 Sep 2011 13:51:09 
To: 
Subject: Your Gumtree ad 87679030 - removed

Hello 

Thank you for posting on Gumtree. Unfortunately we have had to remove your ad "Tarantulas for sale " posted in the category "Manchester other pets for sale" from the site.

We believe that this ad does not meet our Pets posting rules.

Our Pets posting rules include:
- no banned animals or breeds
- no underage animals offered for re-homing (puppies and kittens must be at least 8 weeks old, other animals at least 6 weeks old)
- no breeders, commercial pet traders, stud or breeding services. Our Pets category is for re-homing pets only.
- no trading animals for fighting purposes or ads promoting fighting

To see our Pets posting rules in full please go to: http://gumtree.force.com/Help/articles/General_Information/Pets

Thank you for your understanding

The Gumtree team


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

It pissed me off so much, because there are LITTERS OF PUPPIES... clearly from breeders being sold on there!
I've given up with gumtree, their rules are not consistant and they clearly have no idea what they are doing!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

I have had my hatchling corns on there for at least a couple of weeks with no problems after it went live . 

I had to get in touch because after 24 hours my ad had'nt appeared but it got stuck to the top of the ads and an apology e-mail was sent .

I was'nt even going to try because I had read previously on here about peoples hatchlings being removed .

Very inconsistent rules .


----------



## jimmy62alan (Sep 3, 2011)

*gumtree hahahahaha*

gumtree F/Ken joke, need I say more.
ALAN
Sheffield S25


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I had an ad removed for our Patterdale puppies because i used the term working home and apparently thats the same as a fighting home according to gumtree


----------



## jimmy62alan (Sep 3, 2011)

*gumtree???*

Gumtree have a waffle policy when it suites them, I think if one of the admin staff don't get their leg over or under lol what ever the case may be they just go looking for some one that farts in a colour they don't like and starts given them grief lol
ALAN


----------

